# What Company's Are On This Board?



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

*Guys are there any people on this Board who work with a supp or bodybuilding company? Basically what I am asking is there any company's that are on this board. For instance bodybuilding.com has Legal Gear, HP, Avant Labs, etc theres alot. I just wanna know who is on this board.*


----------



## redspy (Feb 9, 2005)

.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> .


 okk...


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 9, 2005)

...


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> ...


I saw you delete this than put it back there   ....ahhhh very interesting.......


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

Seriously Fellas, whos on these boards?


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 9, 2005)

Delete what?.... Watchu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## redspy (Feb 9, 2005)

He's referring to me as I originally posted my pic as an attachment, not an image link.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Delete what?.... Watchu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 9, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> He's referring to me as I originally posted my pic as an attachment, not an image link.


 
 Ok... 

  You got any idea of what the hell is wrong with this boy?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

Guys can we please be serious, I dont think this is a stupid question. I just was wondering if we had some company's on the board.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Ok...
> 
> You got any idea of what the hell is wrong with this boy?


 all good fun bro....Let me guess, no company's on the board...


----------



## redspy (Feb 9, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Ok...
> 
> You got any idea of what the hell is wrong with this boy?


I have no idea.  Not sure I really want to know to be honest


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 9, 2005)

try www.iWantFreeDiscounts.com


----------



## redspy (Feb 9, 2005)

He's probably seeking a strategic partner to work on his new transdermal whey protein shake.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 9, 2005)

My eyes are waterin here...


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> He's probably seeking a strategic partner to work on his new transdermal whey protein shake.


easy fella....Please explain to me how this is a bad/funny question? Than I can laugh along with you because im totaly lost..


----------



## redspy (Feb 9, 2005)

Just a bit of Wednesday evening humor.   Why do you want to know the manufacturers?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2005)

There are members from VPX, Avant Labs, 1Fast400, Designer Supps, oh and the only one that matters www.ironmaglabs.com


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> There are members from VPX, Avant Labs, 1Fast400, Designer Supps, oh and the only one that matters www.ironmaglabs.com


LOL Thankyou bro......

 RD check your PM bro


----------



## redspy (Feb 9, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> www.ironmaglabs.com


Well, I've not seen many threads on IM Labs products in this forum recently.  Tell me more!


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 9, 2005)

Pssstt...... Anabolic Matrix-Rx makes yer penis grow!


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

lol


----------



## thatguy (Feb 10, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> He's probably seeking a strategic partner to work on his new transdermal whey protein shake.


Nothing like a little whey protein running through your veins...


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Nothing like a little whey protein running through your veins...


 Didnt the jokes stop already   Sorry bro your to late


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> There are members from VPX, Avant Labs, 1Fast400, Designer Supps, oh and the only one that matters www.ironmaglabs.com



LOL...IM Labs has taken over the industry, but nobody knows it yet!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 10, 2005)

You forgot Nutraplanet!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> LOL...IM Labs has taken over the industry, but nobody knows it yet!



ha ha, just wait, people used to laugh at me when I started this forum.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> You forgot Nutraplanet!



do they make their own supps though? I thought they were just a retailer.


----------



## Du (Feb 10, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> You forgot Nutraplanet!


Nutraplanet is here?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2005)

sort of I guess: http://www.ironmagazine.com/newsletters/February_2005/#wreview


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

LOl Im starting to like this forum. I hope it gets as big as bodybuilding.com...Its alot calmer here.


----------



## topolo (Feb 10, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ha ha, just wait, people used to laugh at me when I started this forum.




they still do Rob


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> they still do Rob



And you wonder why he ignores you.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> LOl Im starting to like this forum. I hope it gets as big as bodybuilding.com...Its alot calmer here.



We are more mature.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> And you wonder why he ignores you.



who?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> We are more mature.




  Sure Mino


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 10, 2005)

IT MAKES YOUR WEENIE GROW?!?! 

Rev Max, check it out, we need to make a transdermal penis enlarger, well call it

DONG-DERM!!! Just rub it in...   AHHH!!! IM A BAD PERSON!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sure Mino


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> all good fun bro....Let me guess, no company's on the board...



None.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nutraplanet is here?



Yeah, where is Stryder?  Have I missed him?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 10, 2005)

TP, props to you for the Carb Cycling


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks, you've used it?


----------



## Du (Feb 10, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah, where is Stryder? Have I missed him?


\

Ever since AM started being dicks, people started trickling more over here. If hes not here already, I imagine he will be soon. 

Nutraplanet is an awesome site, with great service. I definitely highly recommend it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2005)

people seem to trickle to this board from many other boards... it's the "trickle effect".


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> There are members from VPX, Avant Labs, 1Fast400, Designer Supps, oh and the only one that matters www.ironmaglabs.com



Rob, you forgot Revolution Max.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it's the "trickle effect".



Glad that isn't from taking Anabolic Matrix.


----------



## Du (Feb 10, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> people seem to trickle to this board from many other boards... it's the "trickle effect".


At least we arent all trickling away.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2005)

oh, it's a good thing!


----------



## Du (Feb 10, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> oh, it's a good thing!


This board has all the right ingrediEnts. Good smart people, good smartasses, good arguments and petty debates, with some good information thrown in the mix. 

No reason to leave.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2005)

good ingrediAnts are important!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 10, 2005)

Nah, I aint cuttin yet, Im only 16, and i dont got NEAR enough LBM


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Good smart people, good smartasses, good arguments and petty debates, with some good information thrown in the mix.




I can't find your description there, you must have left something out.


----------



## Du (Feb 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I can't find your description there, you must have left something out.


Im one of the ones that contribute nothing.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 10, 2005)

and whey protein... cant forget the magic ingrediaeount


----------



## Du (Feb 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ingrediaeount


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Im one of the ones that contribute nothing.



Just joking buddy, your an *ass*et to IM....really


----------



## Du (Feb 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Just joking buddy, your an *ass*et to IM....really


Good one. 

Pardon me, but may I ass you a question? 
(Do you know the movie?)


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2005)

Movie?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

ACE ventura?


----------



## Du (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ACE ventura?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

yea you forgot Revolution Max   










_RM_


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 10, 2005)

(DONG-DERM!!!) I still think that it's funny...


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

**Dong-Derm** hhmmmmm


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 10, 2005)

YAY!!! THANK YOU!!!! i feel good about myself...

So, in all seriousnes, how is that creatine transdermal goin?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> YAY!!! THANK YOU!!!! i feel good about myself...
> 
> So, in all seriousnes, how is that creatine transdermal goin?


Its going pretty well, Im just getting some of the money together. I should be looking for testers within the next 2 weeks...And if it doesnt work out, O well...Theres always other things out there...But I have faith...


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> But I have faith...



And thats all that matters!!!


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> And thats all that matters!!!


----------



## westb51 (Feb 11, 2005)

hey Rev. Max, i was wondering if you were starting a business or a new product line.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 11, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

> hey Rev. Max, i was wondering if you were starting a business or a new product line.


Right now Im just trying to get a product out, my future goal is to have a company..


----------

